# Windows 8 Pro rebooting instead of shutting down



## matthew1404 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi 

I have a HP Touchsmart 520 running Windows 8 Professional. When I choose shutdown, the computer intermittently reboots instead of shutting down. When I log onto the computer, I receive a message saying windows encountered a problem.

I have installed all up-to-date drivers and done windows updates, however this issue is still happening.

Please find the dmp files attached...hopefully this helps

Thanks


----------

